# When Do Mares Typically Start To Show?



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a thinner mare who is showing now at 5 months. Also have a very thick are who's 12 hours earlier than the other mare and she doesn't seem pregnant at all. Both mares confirmed through US. Depends on the mare.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Chilly started showing at 6 months, and I started to feel fetal movement and see the baby moving around then as well. majorly cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

depends on the mare shape, size, weight and fetus size. a long backed mare can hide a foal for a long time. I knew one that you would have sworn was not pregnant, right up until month 10. Long backed, big or fat mares can hide a foal for a long time, some times looking not pregnant right up to the last few weeks. Smaller framed, thin or short backed mares can show early and get huge.

this is stormy, at 5 months, and Pretzl at 4 months. Pretzl is a little bit fat, but her ribs are easy to feel.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

I think I'm just fretting a little because this is her first foal (and mine as an adult.) She is pretty broad in the chest and barrel and is a little on the chubby side so maybe she won't start showing for a while yet. She's also getting her winter coat which makes any subtle changes hard to judge - she gets a super thick coat and is already already pretty fuzzy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Adenfire (Dec 2, 2010)

my maiden mare is just under the 5 month mark now and I feel like I'm starting to see changes but not sure if its real or just me being hopeful. lol. 
Her last September;









her a few weeks ago at almost 5 months...the biggest difference is her flanks are filling out...








and for Fun...She's already getting wide looking from front and back lol


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I also think how much a mare shows depends on how much she is ridden.
My mares did not show until almost that last trimester. remember that foal will remain small until that time and then will gain about a pound a day. A large foal is around 120 pounds so if they grew a pound a day in the last 90 then there isnt much to show before then.
Lack of activity though may make a mare lose muscle tone and gain weight. Shalom


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Although she is not showing a baby bump yet, is she glowing at all?


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

waresbare I needed that laugh. Shalom


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Hahaha! She's pretty shiny if that counts for anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Believe it or not these are pictures of my maiden the month the delivered Cowboy! I was convinced she wasn't pregnant!
I will say she is only 3 years old, if that has any thing to do with it.

























_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wdblevin (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow MsLady, I wouldn't have really thought she was preggy... Unless you considered her shine and dapples to be an indicator! ;-D


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

She did have "the glow"....lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

its funny, I feel like stormy is REALLY showing. She's not overly small at 16hh and not narrow, on pasture 24/7, and not particularly long. She is a maiden at 6 years old, but I will say, I noticed the 'glow' with her. She had a hard time coming off the track, dropped a lot of weight and refused to grow a winter coat, then took forever to shed out, which is why she was bred later than some of the other mares. She looked good when she was bred, but within two months she looked AWSOME. shiny coat, gained a bunch of muscle, much more energetic.

pretzel has just become excessively lazy.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Our mares start to show after about 6 months. You have to know them to tell because they are big barreled and a lot of folks think they're always pregnant looking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Well it's been about a month and a half since I've seen Lilly and I'm noticing some changes. Here she is today, just 2 weeks shy of 7 months. Under about 3" of hair, I think we're starting to see the baby bump.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

I love it once they start showing and you have a visible progress to follow,that's when I start getting excited.  
Your girl is looking good!

It really does depend on the individual mare as to when they start "popping". I've found mine usually do at around the 5/6 month mark.
Juno is just over 5 months and is definitely starting to show..


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Juno looks great! I love the sort of lopsidedness! And I see you also getting this wonderful snowstorm. I felt so bad for Lilly, she was covered in icicles from rain we had yesterday, but neither she nor her pasture mate wanted to stand in their shelter. They seem perfectly content outside.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Never really possible to say! 

When I bred my first mare that was worthy of breeding, I knew she was pregnant the moment I picked her up from the stud. Her eye had totally changed. 

Many years ago we had a big Irish Draught mare come to the stallion. She was covered in April. She then returned in season in September. She was turned out with the stallion. The owner decided to Fox Hunt the mare that season as she would not be fooling until August. 
Late that season, March time, the mare owner and I were out with hounds gate closing. Only when she trotted down the road behind me did I realise just how much bigger the mare was on one side. 
That mare, looking at her from either side, just looked a bit fat but, from a distance whine, she was uneven.
This was her third foal and she foaled a week later!

Standing behind and looking is the best way to see if there is unevenness.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Glynnis said:


> Juno looks great! I love the sort of lopsidedness! And I see you also getting this wonderful snowstorm. I felt so bad for Lilly, she was covered in icicles from rain we had yesterday, but neither she nor her pasture mate wanted to stand in their shelter. They seem perfectly content outside.


She is pretty lopsided at times,lol.
Yes,we got the lovely weather,it's been nasty all day!The horses were plastered with ice/snow as well,but didn't act cold,in fact were quite frisky,and seemed content with standing behind their bale and stuffing their faces.They didn't even hang out behind the windbreak.Guess they're tougher than me,lol.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

My mare is 6 months and is showing  She first started showing by being fuller in the flanks but her belly has dropped. Shes not in work and a maiden.

Top: 1 month in foal bottom: 6 months


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> Never really possible to say!
> 
> When I bred my first mare that was worthy of breeding, I knew she was pregnant the moment I picked her up from the stud. Her eye had totally changed.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know every horse is different, and with Lilly being a maiden, I have no previous reference point. She was confirmed in foal by a vet, but then there is so much time of just waiting that I started to overthink and wonder if she was still in foal. Finally, a friend told me that it's too late to rebreed anyway, so I may as well relax and wait and see how she develops!  Easier said than done, I am sooo impatient. And I did take a picture of her from behind as well! I just thought her lopsided belly was a little more noticeable from the front.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Love all the tubby mama bellies <3


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> Yeah, I know every horse is different, and with Lilly being a maiden, I have no previous reference point. She was confirmed in foal by a vet, but then there is so much time of just waiting that I started to overthink and wonder if she was still in foal. Finally, a friend told me that it's too late to rebreed anyway, so I may as well relax and wait and see how she develops!  Easier said than done, I am sooo impatient. And I did take a picture of her from behind as well! I just thought her lopsided belly was a little more noticeable from the front.
> 
> View attachment 320073


I know exactly how you feel! Dee's last scan was 4 months ago! However, i think shes changed shape and attitude  nothing can be done now anyway if she isnt, but i would be absolutely gutted!


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

It also doesn't help that I have a counter widget on my phone that counts down the days until Lilly is at 340 days. ~139 more days...

Also, I meant to say earlier, Dee is really pretty and so shiny! What breed is she?


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> It also doesn't help that I have a counter widget on my phone that counts down the days until Lilly is at 340 days. ~139 more days...
> 
> Also, I meant to say earlier, Dee is really pretty and so shiny! What breed is she?


i NEED this app! :O

Shes a hanovairan  my pride and joy


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

DeliciousD said:


> i NEED this app! :O
> 
> Shes a hanovairan  my pride and joy



Hehe,I have a countdown app on my iphone now as well.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Well I have a Samsung so I just downloaded a widget from the Google stote. I'm not terribly sure where to go for Apple.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Glynnis said:


> Well I have a Samsung so I just downloaded a widget from the Google stote. I'm not terribly sure where to go for Apple.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am on my lunch break but so far no joy


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

If you look up counter or countdown, you should be able to find something.


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

guess what i found....


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Hahaha, glad to get everyone on the band wagon!


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Dee is now 192 days! And...... I FELT FOALIE MOVE! OMG the move amazing feeling in he world!

Here she is today, note she looks lop sided


----------

